# most expensive mask



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

ummmm....my medevil war guy mask was $3,500 and a actor uses it!


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

Mr. Halloween said:


> ummmm....my medevil war guy mask was $3,500 and a actor uses it!


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

$3,500 for a mask!!! I have a hard time spending $50 on a mask! I am thinking of spending $75-$100! Wow in comparism, that is nothing! I am also thinking of spending $300+ on Dead Eye the old static cowboy. You must have saved up for it for a long time.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow, I think my most expensive mask was around 100 bucks. It has been on actors and static props. You have a picture of this $3500 mask? I want to see what you get for that kind of scratch.


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

I think I a in the same boat with a mask in the $100 range. I would also like to see what you get for $3500.......


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

For $3,500 I’d expect a dead, bloody head with a decaying corpse attached to the mask! I’d also like to see a pic of it. Is it a collectable/memorabilia type mask?


----------



## Dramb (Nov 12, 2007)

Ack $3,500.... that has piqued my interest. $50 - $100 is my normal price range, so i really would like to get a peek at this mask.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I bought this "Grand Reaper" mask several years ago for 50% off the usual $100.00 price at Spencers. We use it pretty much every year on an actor and it still gets a lot of comments. Nice sculpt with great detail.

This year we bought "cackle"for our scarefx witch. It was $79.00 and the matching hands were another $50.00. Awesome stuff from Darkside studio


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Do you mean medieval? As in maybe a piece of armor?


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

I am with you guys. Please post a picture of a $3500 mask. That sure must be some mask.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Here's a link to a sight that sells masks that run into the thousands. It'd be a cold day in hell when I paid that much for a Halloween mask. Yikes!

http://www.halloween-mask.com/over_100_01.htm


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow, crazy stuff at the above mentioned site 
http://www.halloween-mask.com/anthony_perkins_psycho_alv.htm
http://www.halloween-mask.com/large_werewolf_alv.htm
http://www.halloween-mask.com/hannibal_lector_alv.htm
http://www.halloween-mask.com/exorcist_alv.htm

Wonder how many of these they sell, sure wouldnt be putting them out. I dont want to own a mask that I feel like I need to buy a safe deposit box for.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I hope they don't plan on putting kids thru college selling $3000 masks.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

hm...if I had that much, it would certainly go towards some kind of animated prop rather than a mask. But, that's me. Would love to see the $3500 mask. 

I make my own masks, mostly because I cannot stand latex masks, they tend to not fit my big fat head well, and I tend to get a bit claustrophobic feeling when things are right up next to my nose. 

My building costs have ranged from $10 to $120, and I wouldn't call all of them complete successes, but lots of good learning.


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

How do you make your own masks. Do you have some pics of your creations? Boy would that be fun!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

scorpio said:


> How do you make your own masks. Do you have some pics of your creations? Boy would that be fun!


Well, I've been doing a Witchdoctor setup, so "mask" might not be quite as accurate as "head dress" on some of these. But...

There's only 4 so far, and they kinda break down into 2 categories.

The first two are really just modifications. 

First, here, is actually a cow pelvis bone I added some epoxy to make fit, and added a wig and some paint. $10, mostly for the wig. (all these pictured as they were this year on my scarecrows, cause that's all I have handy)











The second...was a massive mistake, heavy ass bastard. I'ld try it on and the weight would feel fine. But after wearing it for about 2 hours Halloween night, it hurt like hell. 

But...I took a cow skull, split it apart, hollowed it out, and glued it all back together, complete with lower jaw. Can see the process of building it starting here: http://forums.mzocentral.net//index.php?showtopic=12939&view=findpost&p=168910

That one was a good $120 or so. 












The second two are pure built from scratch. 

The third....royally sucks. Frankly. I tried to carve one. Wanted it lighter, so got a big block of that green foam for flower decorations and tried to carve it out, then put a coating on it. About $40










This years, the 4th, I said to hell with carving (cause I'm no good at it) and sculpted one out of that Crayola Model Magic, let it dry, and gave it a coat of epoxy, then added real teeth, inverted so the roots pointed out. All told about $60. The lower jaw piece...well, didn't end up getting put on. Planning to glue it to my face, I soon discovered the latex I had to do so had dried up. So, it was just the top piece. 

Best pick I have, but not quite a finished look. Have to wait for family to get back to me on pics they took of me.


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

yea...it was a custom mask i got for my haunt!


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

yea i will get a pic up soon!


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

3500 $$$$$$$.................... why?


----------



## guitarist155 (Sep 25, 2007)

3500 man my most is about 30 lol


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Give the guy some slack. How many of us have spent too much money on a hobby or gadget?

How many here have expensive TVs when a 50 dollar one from Wal Mart would do the same thing?


----------



## guitarist155 (Sep 25, 2007)

true, i am not saying anything bad about the mask though it's just i don't use masks alot so i like my 30$ one, the expensive masks do look amazing


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

"Amazing" is fine, but_*I'm into scaring kids.* _Those $25-$35 dollar masks are all we need. If you ask me, it's all about lighting, mood, music, and set deco.


----------



## Spartan005 (Feb 21, 2007)

My most expensive one is the discontinued skeleton pirate creature reacher. It retailed for $300 but I got it for $200. woot

well that also included the hands and robe too so the mask was probably like $150 or something


----------



## llama492 (Apr 26, 2005)

$450 for me but i do just love my spfx mask. It is alot of money but you also get what you pay for . The materials and the life like sculpting. It s like wearing a piece of art.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

llama492 said:


> $450 for me but i do just love my spfx mask. It is alot of money but you also get what you pay for . The materials and the life like sculpting. It s like wearing a piece of art.


 still 450 is no 3500


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

llama492 said:


> $450 for me but i do just love my spfx mask. It is alot of money but you also get what you pay for . The materials and the life like sculpting. It s like wearing a piece of art.


Yeah, I'll agree that Rusty's masks are very well worth the money. In general, most indi masks run in the $75 - $200 price range, for latex.

I recently created a latex mask and then a rumor started that it was no longer being made, wihtin 1 week the $125 price jumped to $450. I would have to say the most expensive mask I've ever bought was around $200 and worth every penny.


----------

